# Post The First Video In Your YouTube Recommended



## Narri (Sep 5, 2018)

The title says it all, I'm kinda curious to see. Welp down the rabbit hole we go.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 5, 2018)

You will have to forgive me. But I am often watching everything in spanish after all xD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 5, 2018)

Amazing timing, Youtube.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 5, 2018)

This guy actually has a go at 'cringy' furries in one video, but he's pretty ok


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Cringy animation about calliou as an adult










I love Aok and animation in general. But youtube please.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 5, 2018)

I watch to many memes
>_<


----------



## Hopei (Sep 6, 2018)

The freashest vid in my recommendations


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Oooooh, in the future, when I take over the earth, everyone will dress and have hair like in this video!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Narri (Sep 7, 2018)

Makes sense seeming I just finished the game and have been looking into lore videos.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 7, 2018)

Here is mine. I watch a lot of CinemaSins.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 7, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I watch to many memes
> >_<


I watched the entire five minutes of this and I don't get the joke. I also can't read the full title to find out whats funny about it. The funniest thing I can think about it is that there isn't really any conflict. It also didn't make any sense.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 7, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> I watched the entire five minutes of this and I don't get the joke. I als can't read the full title to find out whats funny about it. The funniest thing I can think about it is that there isn't really any conflict. It also didn't make any sense.


Yeah, it’s more strange than funny to me, I don’t know why I was recommended it


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 7, 2018)

what can I do? Im a historian


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

HISHE man!


----------



## Peach's (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Narri (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Starbeak (Sep 9, 2018)

Huh?? Thought there was a thread on this already somewhere...

My recommendations change daily because I watch too much Youtube.

At any rate:



Spoiler: Sept 9th 2018s first recommended video


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Ronnya (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Yumus (Oct 16, 2018)

I would if youtube wasn't down worldwide...


----------



## Hopei (Oct 16, 2018)

Yumus said:


> I would if youtube wasn't down worldwide...



Ik, was away for two weeks without unlimited internet only to come home to youtube being down 

Edit: Eh, never mind now, just checked again and it's back down under : D, n lol this was in my recommended


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Nov 12, 2018)

I had been hearing about this channel (TheOdd1sOut) for quite some time and decided to finally check it out recently. I really like it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah I kinda love binge watching Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh, wow! I heard they've released the series already. Can't wait to get overwhelmed with more bursts of oversaturated colors @w@


----------



## DaddyofaDemon (Nov 14, 2018)

God damn I just realized I may be boring


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Juju-z (Nov 15, 2018)

It's mostly art, science, and engineering videos. It's almost looks like youtube thinks I am a nerd.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 15, 2018)

OooOOo. I Like!!


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Narri (Nov 24, 2018)

What are you trying to say YouTube?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2018)

Youtube recommending propaganda clickbait to people, driving them further down tunnels of self-deceit. :S







Here's the glorious nonsense that I get recommended.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Nov 24, 2018)

Gotta love SootHouse!!


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 15, 2018)

Because i watch Maxmoefoe and Iidubbz


----------



## Narri (Sep 20, 2019)

Hmmmmmm.... Reviving old threads be like


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## JZLobo (Sep 23, 2019)

God I love Sara's voice.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 25, 2019)

JaidenAnimations. Part 2 of a series because I’ve got to stay true to the game.


----------



## Kinare (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeh, not surprising considering I stopped watching at that one. I don't watch YouTube much, more of a Twitch gal. Sadly I had missed like the first half of season 2 of CritRole, so I binged for like 2 weeks straight to catch up and that's the one I decided I could stop on because I remembered seeing a lot of the episode prior to it and the start of this one was familiar too.


----------

